
Cannabis iPhoneApp passes 1,000 paid downloads; SoCal developers stoked  - ExJournalist
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/07/cannabis-app-passes-1000-paid-downloads-los-angeles-developers-stoked.html
======
jakewolf
I know someone who started putting together a directory of dispensaries and
was able to barter a listing for $500 worth of product.

May this app soon be useful in all 50 states!

